

Ask HN: Did Google Shut Down Your World of Text? - euroclydon

I was on it an hour ago, but now the AJAX calls are not being returned. I'll bet he exceeded the data quota pretty quick.
======
euroclydon
Silly me: I should have searched Twitter before posting here. It's a bug. If
you shrink your browser some, it works.

<http://twitter.com/andrewbadr>

